# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Wer studiert in Halle?

## Na_94

Hallo liebe Zahnis  :Smilie:  
studiert hier jemand von euch in Halle, am besten schon im klinischen Abschnitt, und knnte mir vielleicht privat ein paar fragen beantworten?
Wre relativ dringend und geht eigentlich nur so um Allgemeines, wozu google oder die Uni-Homepage mir keine Informationen ausspuckt.
Liebe Gre :Grinnnss!:

----------

